# res or stinkpot?



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

should i get oen or the other i have a 20 gallon about half filled with water


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i personally liked my musk turtles


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

yea
they mremind me of snappers, are rosy reds good for food?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mrodge said:


> yea
> they mremind me of snappers, are rosy reds good for food?
> [snapback]990461[/snapback]​


they are ok
the liked shrimp and nightcrawlers way better 
espacially night crawlers


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

live shrimp?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't know anything about stinkpots but I know a RES should NOT live in a 20G tank for life. They get kinda large and need more space than that.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i mean a baby
im gonan get a bigger tank for it eventually


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

A small stinkpot would be best. Simply because they dont get that big.


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

oo get a snapper or red


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

brodiebrodie said:


> oo get a snapper or red
> [snapback]1015950[/snapback]​


just remember snappers can great HUGE but it'll take years, hahah! while a RES will reach roughly 8inches! i have one that is a lil' over 10 inches but i havn't seens many! it doesn't really matter what kind you get as long as its a baby! but no matter which when it gets bigger i would not keep it in an aquarium! turtles need and love all the space they can get!!!!!!!!


----------

